# Carter Bros MasterClass Materials List



## VTRRLoco18 (Jan 6, 2008)

Does anyone know if there was a materials list included in the pdf's for persons who were going to scratch build the cars instead of buying the kits? I have the files, but nowhere can I find a materials list. Thanks.

Sorry, wrong place.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

I recall that someone scratch built a set of these cars so there must be a materials list. Contact David Fletcher, he should be able to help you get the list.

Chuck


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I never saw a material list. Everything was cut from sheets of plywood or styrene, and most people bought a kit. Doug Bronson supplied the styrene kits, so he might know.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

If you look on page 9 of the "MasterClass Mini-Coach Class 2006" .pdf you will find an additional material list for the cars. The only additional material needed is the 1mm and 2mm sheet stock. Hope this helps with your search. Post photos of your build please.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe you can still get a wooden laser-cut kit from the 'Lasergang' in Germany. Mine came from them, and there were no problems with the kit.


----------



## VTRRLoco18 (Jan 6, 2008)

To all, Thanks for your help


----------

